# Unemployment & Jobs Data for Australia



## Pythagerous (7 April 2009)

Where is the best place to source the latest information on unemployment and jobs data?

I am looking for information, such charts listing the unemployment rate on a monthly basis, information on the number of jobs listed etc.

Any information you can provide would be much appreciated.


----------



## Beej (7 April 2009)

*Re: Unemployment & Jobs Data*

www.abs.gov.au is your friend!


----------



## Timmy (7 April 2009)

*Re: Unemployment & Jobs Data*

Employment / unemployment data is collect by the Australian Bureau of Statistics, official data released each month.  The most recent data is for February 2009, the summary page for the release is here.  The next release of data is scheduled for April 9, which will be the March figures.

On that page you will see a series of 5 tabs at the top, each with more detailed info on various aspects.  The PDF (here) gives a lot of this info all in one place.

The most referred to job vacancy data is the survey by the ANZ Bank, ANZ Job Advertisement Series .

Hope this helps.


----------



## Uncle Festivus (6 August 2009)

*Re: Unemployment & Jobs Data*

*JULY KEY POINTS*


*TREND ESTIMATES (MONTHLY CHANGE)*
EMPLOYMENT decreased to 10,778,300
UNEMPLOYMENT increased to 670,500
UNEMPLOYMENT RATE increased to 5.9%
PARTICIPATION RATE decreased to 65.3%
*SEASONALLY ADJUSTED ESTIMATES (MONTHLY CHANGE)*

*EMPLOYMENT *
increased by 32,200 to 10,793,600. *Full-time employment decreased by 16,000 to 7,590,400 and part-time employment increased by 48,200 to 3,203,200.*
*UNEMPLOYMENT*
increased by 800 to 664,100. The number of persons looking for full-time work decreased by 4,800 to 495,900 and the number of persons looking for part-time work increased by 5,600 to 168,200.
*UNEMPLOYMENT RATE*
remained steady at 5.8%. The male unemployment rate increased 0.1 percentage point to 6.2%, and the female unemployment rate decreased 0.1 percentage point to 5.3%.
*PARTICIPATION RATE*
increased 0.1 percentage point to 65.3%.


----------



## Knobby22 (6 August 2009)

*Re: Unemployment & Jobs Data*

Unemployment didn't rise. The prediction of over 8% looks increasingly wrong by the day.

This means the budget deficit won't be nearly as big and the stimulus package has worked.

Keep buying shares!


----------



## Buckeroo (6 August 2009)

*Re: Unemployment & Jobs Data*



Knobby22 said:


> Unemployment didn't rise. The prediction of over 8% looks increasingly wrong by the day.
> 
> This means the budget deficit won't be nearly as big and the stimulus package has worked.
> 
> Keep buying shares!




All is well, time to increase my rates by 25%, my house prices should increase by 50% over the next year & the government can give us another round of tax cuts.

If all goes well, every person in the country will be a millionaire this time next year.

Keep dreaming!

Cheers


----------



## Broadway (6 August 2009)

*Re: Unemployment & Jobs Data*

If you want free jobs data for trading, you can try this site-

http://www.forexfactory.com/calendar.php

Or if you've got foxtel you can watch cnbc/bloomberg, but both channels at boring times are like having bamboo shoved under your nails.

Todays action was interesting, spi bought leading up to it, sold at the news.

But because the news was slightly better than expected, afternoon rally continuing.

US releasing some more employment claims data tonight at 1030pm syd, which should move the es/ym around a bit when released.


----------



## jono1887 (8 August 2009)

*Re: Unemployment & Jobs Data*



Uncle Festivus said:


> *JULY KEY POINTS*
> 
> 
> *TREND ESTIMATES (MONTHLY CHANGE)*
> ...




where did you get this data from... the stuff from rba is more complex and not in such a simple format


----------



## Timmy (8 August 2009)

*Re: Unemployment & Jobs Data*



jono1887 said:


> where did you get this data from... the stuff from rba is more complex and not in such a simple format




Jono, if you read the thread you will see that employment data is collated and distributed by the ABS, the Australian Bureau of Statistics, not the RBA.

The information quoted by Uncle Festivus is, therefore, from the ABS.  Now he didn't source it, but if you really must know it is from here:

JULY KEY FIGURES  (Actual document is titled: 6202.0 - Labour Force, Australia, Jul 2009)

Scroll down the page a little, it is all there.


----------



## jono1887 (8 August 2009)

*Re: Unemployment & Jobs Data*



Timmy said:


> Jono, if you read the thread you will see that employment data is collated and distributed by the ABS, the Australian Bureau of Statistics, not the RBA.
> 
> The information quoted by Uncle Festivus is, therefore, from the ABS.  Now he didn't source it, but if you really must know it is from here:
> 
> ...




ahh... yeh, i know, typo


----------



## joea (17 February 2012)

Hi.
It seems strangely appropriate when numerous companies are suggesting job cuts, or jobs transferred offshore that the unemployment figure goes down a tick.
At the same time the RBA gives the impression they are trying to avoid lowering the rates another 0.25%, and yes you guessed it, the low unemployment will reinforce their thinking.
As far as I know numerous students are moving to the cities with universities. Is this where the part time job increase came from.  I do not now if people are aware, if you work before going to uni. and make a certain amount and then cannot work because of studies then you are entitled to government help. (on current rules)
Hence the term "taking a year off before going to uni".

Just as the RBA are using outdated thinking on interest rates on a "two speed economy", we have full time jobs being equated with part time to make the figures seem better than they actually are.

I think we live in a "fickle world". Actually it gets more unbelievable each time I hear Wayne Swan mention "Fiscal Policy." If in fact we are doing better than other countries around the word, why are companies coming up with all the intended job cuts??
joea


----------



## howmanyru (17 February 2012)

There are thousands of people who are trying to find a job, but are not on the unemployment stats. I only work 9 hours per week after being made redundant from my full time job 2 years ago. Even though I am looking for work, I can't get the dole because I have some cash and assets, am I considered unemployed???


----------



## joea (17 February 2012)

howmanyru said:


> There are thousands of people who are trying to find a job, but are not on the unemployment stats. I only work 9 hours per week after being made redundant from my full time job 2 years ago. Even though I am looking for work, I can't get the dole because I have some cash and assets, am I considered unemployed???




I thank you for this post. You have supplied the answer to, why the figures do not stack up.
joea


----------



## McLovin (17 February 2012)

joea said:


> I thank you for this post. You have supplied the answer to, why the figures do not stack up.
> joea




Aggregate hours worked fell sharply, which is usually a sign that businesses are cutting back. The Roy Morgan numbers were really weak. They are showing a rate that has spiked 1.7% in the last month to be over 10% (nb there rate is not seasonally adjusted, so school leavers do have an impact but not that big). 17.8% of the workforce are now unemployed or "underemployed", not dissimilar to the BLS U6 stat for the US.

http://www.roymorgan.com/news/polls/2012/4742/


----------



## joea (17 February 2012)

McLovin said:


> Aggregate hours worked fell sharply, which is usually a sign that businesses are cutting back. The Roy Morgan numbers were really weak. They are showing a rate that has spiked 1.7% in the last month to be over 10% (nb there rate is not seasonally adjusted, so school leavers do have an impact but not that big). 17.8% of the workforce are now unemployed or "underemployed", not dissimilar to the BLS U6 stat for the US.
> 
> http://www.roymorgan.com/news/polls/2012/4742/




Well now I am wondering what is wrong with the Coalition!! Obviously they cannot read or think outside the square.
joea


----------



## Moderator (17 February 2012)

joea said:


> Wayne Swan






joea said:


> the Coalition!!




Please keep political commentary/opinion in the General Chat area of ASF. 
This part of the forum (ie. outside of the General Chat) is for members interested in the markets.


----------



## joea (18 February 2012)

Moderator said:


> Please keep political commentary/opinion in the General Chat area of ASF.
> This part of the forum (ie. outside of the General Chat) is for members interested in the markets.




Sorry Boss!!
joea


----------



## Uncle Festivus (19 February 2012)

Most official data these days has been corrupted over the years for political reasons ie to make the incumbent bunch of buffoons look better.

My general rule, for any government derived data, especially for China & the US is - 

Double the bad news + halve the good news = just about right!


----------



## joea (27 March 2012)

Well the unemployment figure maybe a news item again, as it will be a bit slow in the media until Newman gets rolling.

The official unemployment rate is 5.2%, but 14.4% of Australian(plus a few Qld MP's) who want a job do not have one.
Be interesting to see what the figure is by Christmas.

http://tools.themercury.com.au/stories/51317731-business-news.php

joea


----------



## Glen48 (27 March 2012)

Whats a job:
I saw 14 add's for jobs, 1 was for a stainless steel worker, some one for a hospital and 14 for mystery shoppers, true they all will making money but the Steel worker is the only one producing any thing of value.


----------

